# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  anh em nào giúp mình làm cái hiren boot trên HDD và USB

## skyxd88

mình muốn làm 1 cái hiren boot trên hdd và trên usb.anh em nào giúp mình với.thank nhiều.

----------


## nna19x7

bước 1
cắm usb vào máy (1gb hoặc lớn hơn)


bước 2
download và chạy _usb disk storage format  usbformat.zip (34kb)

[bdown]http://www.hiren.info/download/freeware-tools/usbformat.zip[/bdown]

__

bước__ 3
download grubinst_gui  grub4dos.zip (179kb) và chạy file này với quyền administrator (làm theo các bước như đánh số)

[bdown]http://www.hiren.info/download/dos-files/grub4dos.zip[/bdown]


__
bước__ 4
cho disk cd hirent boot vào hoặc file hirent boot mới nhất
__

bước__ 5
copy file grldr và menu.lst trong grub4dos.zip (hoặc trong thư mục hbcd ) sang usb

__

bước 6
kiểm tra xem usb đã hoạt động hay chưa._​

----------


## yeubongda1102

mr esc cậu hướng dẫn mình làm hiren boot trên hdd win vista được không. mình tìm trên mạng toàn làm trên xp. thank

----------


## tapcuoinet

> mr esc cậu hướng dẫn mình làm hiren boot trên hdd win vista được không. mình tìm trên mạng toàn làm trên xp. thank


vì dos rất khó chịu với phân vùng ntfs nên nêu làm cần chú ý tới ntfs hay fat32, windows vista lúc cài đặt nó hay đưa về ntfs nên làm trên hdd winvista phải "mẹo" 1 chút mới ok

----------


## calebss

mẹo chút là sao :emlaugh:. mình đọc hướng dẫn trên mạng đến phần dùng avlgo manager thiết lập file boot.ini trong win thì bó tay. cái win xp thì có còn cái vista mình chịu :wacko:.không biết làm sao nữa, cậu biết thì hướng dẫn mình tí.thank

----------

